# Anyone fancy a coffee



## pcmelia (May 9, 2011)

Hi we're going to be moving to Portugal as soon as our house in the UK is sold. We're coming over on Wednesday for six weeks to have a good look around. We'll be based at least for the first week in Sao Pedro de Moel and then moving around. So if anyone knows of any good campsites around Sao Martinho or Obidos around that area let us know. We want to visit as many towns around silver coast as poss such as Tomar, Penela, Comibra etc so if anyone wants to meet for a coffee in their town, village and convey the joys of living there let us know we would love to meet up with some of you. 

By the way what are the diesel and cigarette prices at the moment?


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Diesel around €1.29. Cigs around €4. Try to get your diesel at places like Pingo Doce (supermarket)


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

If you visit Tomar pop in and say hello


----------



## Algarve (Mar 30, 2011)

Know plenty of camp site's


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Don't forget keep away from the SCUT electronic toll roads, not any as yet in the areas you mention, but depends on route your taking from UK


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

canoeman said:


> Don't forget keep away from the SCUT electronic toll roads, not any as yet in the areas you mention, but depends on route your taking from UK


On mt last visit I saw some ominous looking gantries appearing just on the PT side of the E80 near the Spanish border. I am down again in a couple of weeks, on the same route, so will try and find out what they are. If in the meantime anyone knows then perhaps they could post up.

Rob


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

robc said:


> On mt last visit I saw some ominous looking gantries appearing just on the PT side of the E80 near the Spanish border. I am down again in a couple of weeks, on the same route, so will try and find out what they are. If in the meantime anyone knows then perhaps they could post up.
> 
> Rob


probably the gantries for the camaras, for the electronic tolls, when you drive under them the camera records that you have used the road, if you have the little gizmo then its all automatic, if not, then its a simple case of going to any post office within 5 days and paying the toll. just give your reg number, easy


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

They are the gantries for the SCUT electronic tolls as yet NOT operational E80 border to A1 but ARE operating A1 to coast

It's only easy if you have a Portuguese registered vehicle, if you don't it ISN'T, and you can't just go to the Post Office and pay.

If you have a Foreign registered vehicle, you must buy, hire or register with the Post Office and officially you should NOT use the SCUT electronic toll roads without an electronic box.

Fines are steep.


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

canoeman said:


> They are the gantries for the SCUT electronic tolls as yet NOT operational E80 border to A1 but ARE operating A1 to coast
> 
> It's only easy if you have a Portuguese registered vehicle, if you don't it ISN'T, and you can't just go to the Post Office and pay.
> 
> ...


Excuse my ignorance here please, but this is going to be a nightmare to manage. Foreign cars will come over the border, smile for the camera, and carry on totally oblivious to the charging system, unless of course they are going to open a store before the gantries, manned 24/7 to sell the temporary boxes.

Please tell me I am wrong.


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

omostra06 said:


> probably the gantries for the camaras, for the electronic tolls, when you drive under them the camera records that you have used the road, if you have the little gizmo then its all automatic, if not, then its a simple case of going to any post office within 5 days and paying the toll. just give your reg number, easy


I wasnt talking about driving foriegn cars here, this is normal practice if you have a pt car


----------

